# Ricky Rubio to miss rest of season, Olympics with ACL tear



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So what do the Wolves do now? Can't believe he tore it. Freak injury. Thought it was nothing more than a knee on knee hit and that he'd be fine in a few minutes but things took a turn for the worst. Hope he recovers fully.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

I thought he hyperextended it before Kobe even hit him. That's essentially how I tore my knee up though. Knee on knee while planting on it to catch a pass (football).

As for the Wolves now, they gotta hope that Johnson, Webster, Williams and Beasley keep playing well, and Barea gets healthy. Move Ridnour back to the point btw:

Ridnour, Barea
Johnson, Webster
Williams, Beasley
Love, Randolph
Pekovich, Milicic

They still have a very deep and talented team IMO.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I think they can still sneak into the playoffs, but losing Rubio really hurts their chances IMO.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah they can sneak in as an 8th secede but without Rubio its going to be hard against OKC


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

It'd be hard as hell against the Thunder with him and a Michael Jordan in his prime lol. Durant and Westbrook, and that deep roster is a load for any team.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Rubio being out for the season (with a long road ahead too) is really a boner kill.


----------

